

Ask HN: enough steve jobs? - gcb

The entire page AND the 'new' page? c'mon. Some people still want to read news.<p>life goes on. Besides, this site already have 10 topics about him on any given day.
======
tokenadult
It is the biggest news story of the day for this community. But it's
regrettable that three or four different sources are submitted for the SAME
statement by (for example) Bill Gates, when there must be one main best source
(and one canonical URL for that source) for most stories like that. Almost the
only Apple product I ever use--and not much--is QuickTime, but I acknowledge
that Jobs had a huge influence on his whole industry. Apple has always been
good at setting up remote working opportunities for many of its employees, so
I've had several local friends who work for Apple, and they are uniform in
their admiration for his leadership of Apple.

------
ck2
I've created a filtered feed that removes "steve" "jobs" and "apple"

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/hacker-news-filtered>

I'll delete it after the weekend to respect PG.

------
mjurek
you know what, give it a rest. Steve Jobs was an icon. If it was someone you
cared deeply for you wouldn't mind so much.

------
anigbrowl
Maybe it's time to step away from the computer and take a long walk. Don't
hurry back.

